# klic n kut studio rhinestone questions



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I just got my groove e with studio software and figured this would be a great thread to start.I have many questions and figured the rest of you studio heads could go to one thread to ask and answer these type of questions.please try to keep it on topic.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok so here I have added text in black,I then made a cirlce 3.5mm for my ss10 stone and fit to path.as you can see the stones go along the border.can I cut the black out of vinyl and press on shirt then press rhinestones half on half off?if not, how do you make the rhinestones outside of the text completly?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

From what the pro's have posted here, you want the stones to be pressed to the shirt, not to the vinyl. So, what you can do is start with the text you want to cut from the iron-on transfer material. And then perform a Transform>Outline on that vector pattern to produce an outline that is a little over half the diameter of your stones... try 1.8mm. Then use that for creating your circle pattern.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

ok so heres what I did,
I made my text,this is when I would cut my vinyl.then I selected and made path.Then I selected transform>outline.Then make sure only outline box is checked and make outline thickness to at *least* half of your stone size.this will now increase your font size by that much (picture 1).now select all and make path again,this will merge your outlie to your font,otherwise when you fit object(rhinestone)to path it will go on both sides of the outline you just made(picture 2).here is the end result.(picture 3)you will see that the rhinestone now goes just to the inside of that outline which is where the start of my vinyl is.thats why I say at least half the thickness.I did mine at 1.8 but im thinking mabey 2.0 to make them even a lil farther away from vinyl.then I deleted black outline whick left just the rhinestone outline.this is where i would cut my template.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

ok so I took my rhinestone outline then added back in my vinyl to show you finished result.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Okay... that looks good. Note that since your circles are larger than your actual stones (so that they fall into the holes more easily), any of the "almost overlap" you're seeing won't actually be there. 

You're blowing my mind with how fast you're learning all of this, Eric! You've had your Groove-e like what... four days now?


----------



## Serenity10 (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow Eric,

I'm ordering the DAS system tomorrow. I hope I learn so fast!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok I thought I had set my stone size at 3.5 but for some reason when I click on them its telling me 3.48.I know its such a small amount but how do I change them all to 3.5 without manually going each one? there are three colors on a black background.see picture.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Serenity10 said:


> Wow Eric,
> 
> I'm ordering the DAS system tomorrow. I hope I learn so fast!


Why not the ACS from Sandy?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

SandyMcC said:


> Okay... that looks good. Note that since your circles are larger than your actual stones (so that they fall into the holes more easily), any of the "almost overlap" you're seeing won't actually be there.
> 
> You're blowing my mind with how fast you're learning all of this, Eric! You've had your Groove-e like what... four days now?


That guy's making me look bad!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Leg cramps said:


> Ok I thought I had set my stone size at 3.5 but for some reason when I click on them its telling me 3.48.I know its such a small amount but how do I change them all to 3.5 without manually going each one? there are three colors on a black background.see picture.


Is the whole design made with a 3.48 circle? If so then select the whole design and make your whole design a tad bit larger by adjusting it from the corner. This will equally change the size of each circle that has been selected but it will also make your entire design larger or smaller depending on which way you adjust it. In your case the size change won't be that noticeable. Once you make the adjustment select a circle in the design and check the size. Sometimes it takes a few tries but I eventually get it to the size I need.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

That did the trick,I just took one corner and stretched just a lil and checked and it was right at 3.5!nice...thanks!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

You could also have selected your entire design and then, up on the Smart Bar, entered 100.57% for the proportional resizing (which is 3.5 / 3.48 x 100%).


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Today I am going to get my cutter set up and cut a template or two.
So here is where im at.
I took my matt outside and spray taked it.brought it back in and put it on the cutter.then I added paper for my wheels.then pushed the clips down and locked the wheels in.I put the pen tool in the holder and adjusted the settings.I then set my origin.I then did a test and it drew the circle gasket.Im thinking ok this is going so far so good,Im going to open my bills logo and draw that with the pen.This design is 3 colors,blue,red,and green for the decal cut.I selected the blue and hit cut,it brought the blue to the cut window vertically and to the right.i selected pen as my tool,Im thinking great here we go.I hit the cut button and I get a com port error,recieve framing error-check baud or stop bits.I then went into the cut>plotting defaults>setup>port and it is set up the way it is suppose to be @57600,so im assuming it is the stop bits.I went to the index in the back of the manual and didnt see stop bits listed.I then just hit the retry button 3 times and a cutting box came up and said cutting to com4 sending bytes and then finished and went away,im like hey mabey its going to cut after all.But it didnt...just sat here idle.lol any ideas?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

That message is a false one that started after our machines were made 64 bit compatible. You can just click on Ignore and the machine will start cutting just fine. It only happens on the first cut after you turn on the Groove-E and won't occur after that.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

hmm,I did click retry a few times and it sent file to cutter but never cut.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Did you change the Baud Rate on the cutter itself to 57600? It's on page 8, Step 4.


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

You may have checked this already........

You mentioned that it was set to COM4. See if you can change that to COM1 (unless you really do have something else occupying COM1) and send the file again. 

I did this exact thing when we got our cutter and almost pulled my hair out trying to figure out why it wouldn't cut. My husband walks in and says "Did you change it to COM1?"


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

On our cutters, it can only be set to Com 1, IF Com 1 is what Windows assigned inside Device Manager. I'm pretty sure that Eric would have already looked up the Com port assignment but that is another thing to verify.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

no I didnt change it to com 1,In the manual it says to go to controlpanel>system>hardware>ports...find the number after port(which is 4) then go to knk software and go to cut>plotting defualts>setup>port and choose which comm matches(com4) and thats what I did.ok so i went back to this and choose port one and clicked cut and it says error opening port -port not available.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

ok sandy I just did page 8 step 4,set buad on cutter and it worked.now i just got to figure out how to start drawing from bottom right corner.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

ok i went back into my design page and moved the design to the bottom right corner and fliped it vertical and now its drawing where I want.ok looks like everything is working ok I guess its time to put in my blue blade and try a template!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

ok I have place my blade in the holder.Is the blade suppose to wiggle in there a bit?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Do you want to call me? I don't understand why you would be flipping the image? That is definitely not necessary. I'll PM my home phone number to you.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Have faith Eric - it will all come together. I smile to my self as i have had the same problems you are - Call Sandy - the quickest way to get things going

One suggestion - do not start cutting rhinestones first thing - practice cutting images all sizes and different locations


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I do try to encourage new owners to cut paper or cardstock first and just cut/cut/cut like there's no tomorrow! lol The more you cut, the more mistakes you'll make and you need to learn from your mistakes so that you won't make them any longer. Then you're ready to start cutting your expensive materials.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

SandyMcC said:


> I do try to encourage new owners to cut paper or cardstock first and just cut/cut/cut like there's no tomorrow! lol The more you cut, the more mistakes you'll make and you need to learn from your mistakes so that you won't make them any longer. Then you're ready to start cutting your expensive materials.


 
I let the cutter _draw_ sometimes before cutting...is this ok too? (on 13x19 white paper)
I only _cut_ the actual material.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes... that's perfectly fine and a good tip in case you're ever in doubt about where something will cut.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

IS THERE ANY WAY TO GET A STONE COUNT FROM STUDIO SOFTWWARE OR DO I HAVE TO MANUALLY COUNT THEM?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Easy as pie, Eric! Just make sure everything is ungrouped. Then marquee-select all of your circles. In the upper left hand part of the Smart Bar, it shows you the circle count. 

If you need to know by color, then make sure nothing is selected and hold down the Shift key and select that color on the Job Palette on the right. (Or double click that color from the Job Palette on the right). All circles of that color will be selected and the circle count for just those circles will be show in the top left part of the screen.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

HIya,I have a design that I want to use the rhinestone simulation from sandys site.The problem is I already designed it.Just wondering if I can switch the plain dots now or if it can only be done when I fit object to path?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a second simulation method for existing designs. Here's the video that teaches you how to do it:

Adding Simulation to Existing Design in KNK and ACS Studio


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Im having trouble getting my hartco to weed.it looks like there is a very small piece of the circle that is not cut and it is holding the circle on the template when I pull off the carrier matt.Im using the blue tip blade,v=150 f=100,cutting twice,drag knife, overcut is set at .60.any ideas?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

How old is your blade,, With templates if i use that blade for just templates it lasts a lil longer than if i use if for card stock and oil board,, 
if your blade is good, 
Try 
the over cut at 50,, each machine is different did it cut nice before?
Also make sure you dont have a scrap of material stuck up in your blade holder,,, that will make the blade not do the rotation,, it needs to do ,

I would take out your blade holder and re set it, just in case it loosed a bit,, 

Let us know if any of those work,, 

MMM


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Did you inadvertently change your Overcut setting? It's always been recommended that you use 50 when cutting rhinestone rubbers with the Groove-E.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

well my blade isnt that old and i only cut template material and decal material.I had it set at 50 but since it wasnt making the complete cut i changed to .60,I tried to slow the v down to 100 and it didnt help either.blade isnt gummed up.well the knk black template was so sticky i think it pulled the little peice left over so it weeded fine.the hartco isnt as sticky so its leaving in the hole.I roll it with rolling pin before and after and still does not come up.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Ah... you mean 60, not 0.60, right?

Here's another thing that can cause lousy cutting... if you are not pressing the material down evenly to the mat? That's why you see me using a brayer in the video because I want to make sure I have GREAT contact between the material and the mat.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Sandy ,
where did you pick up your brayer, i check wally world yesterday, and could not find one,, 
I have been using my pampered chef roller, but need to get that back to the kitchen, lol


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

i roll it with rolling pin....


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

My favorite one is the Speedball brand because it's comfortable in my hand (compared to another one I own). I just googled and it appears that KMart has it... but you may be able to find it at other places:

Speedball Brayer at K mart


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Eric have you ever cut it with out going on the matt?

How do your pinch rollers look, , I clean mine with soapy water once in a while, as well.

But this really sounds like the offset or the Blade holder,, sometimes lil template boogers can really get caught up there, so take your blade holder apart and clean it good,, 
do you have another blade? it cant hurt to try one,, if your blade was a lil loose and the machine started thru its cycle or ended and took a chip of of the blade,, it would not complete the circle,, 
when cutting,,, 
Also make sure your carriage is up on the track..


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

SandyMcC said:


> My favorite one is the Speedball brand because it's comfortable in my hand (compared to another one I own). I just googled and it appears that KMart has it... but you may be able to find it at other places:
> 
> Speedball Brayer at K mart


Thanks,, that is where i will go,,,


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

sjidohair said:


> But this really sounds like the offset or the Blade holder,, sometimes lil template boogers can really get caught up there, so take your blade holder apart and clean it good,,


That's an excellent suggestion. One time, I was having problems cutting the black rubber and I discovered a very tiny shaving of the rubber up inside the blade holder! Once I cleaned it out, the cutting was fine.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

it has happened to me before alot,,, as well,


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

hI FOR SOME REASON MY SIGN BLANK WAS 12X12 BUT NOW IT IS 8.5X11.HOW DO I SWITCH IT BACK?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Your sign blank dimensions will be affected by opening another KNK file. Thus, if I send you a KNK file that has 8.5" x 11" dimensions and you open it, then your default changes. Obviously, it's easy to switch back.

If that drives you crazy, then use File>Import to import my KNK files into your Sign Blank and your Sign Blank won't change.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

well im glad its easy to change ....so how do i? LOL


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Go to Layout>Blank Size. 

You can set up a 12 x 12 for your drop-down menu by clicking on the Advanced button at the bottom left. Or just select Custom from the drop down menu and then input the W and H.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Im trying to cut a template that is around 14" long.
I went into the select mode in the cut tool bar and checked the box that i was not currently using becuase it looked like it would extend it.This did not work.
Then i went into layout>blank size and changed my size from 12x12 to 12x15.
in my cut toolbar should i be setting the select mode on page or sign blank?
is there anything else I need to change or is this all I need to do.Ive already wasted 2 templates!lol
Eric


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh no! Don't waste any more template material! : (

Okay... on the screen, you see your Sign Blank as 15" wide and 12" high and your design is contained within the boundaries, right?

So, go to Cut>Plotting Defaults and uncheck Axis Swap. Click on Apply (VERY IMPORTANT). Then click on Close. Now your template will cut front to back instead of left to right. 

Alternatively, you could also have made your Sign Blank the other way... 12" wide, 15" high and then rotated your design. Then leave Axis Swap alone. 

One thing you might do to just make sure you don't cut off your template material. Add a rectangle around the outside. Remove your blade holder from the cutter and send the rectangle to cut. Watch where it travels and make sure it stays over your template material. If it doesn't then you still need to figure out what settings to make and I can help you by phone and VNC right away. If it looks good, then just remove the rectangle from and you're ready to put your blade holder in and cut the design!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

ok I have a design id like to cut but when I go to cut it a dialog box shows up and says...
There are small tiles in the job do you wish to continue.
What does this mean?are my circles to close?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I believe this was posted before we talked? The error message means your image is larger than the Machine Limits set in the software. The default on installation for machine limits is 12" x 12" and they should be changed to 13" for width (since you have a 13" Groove-E) and then I usually recommend 48" for length, although you can make that as large as you want.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Nope this is one after we talked.The machine limits are still 13x48.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

If you turned Axis Swap back on then (under Cut>Plotting Defaults), then remember that your width, as you look at your screen, is limited to 13". 

You can call again, if you like! : )


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes axis swap is checked.design is under 13" wide.Ill try to call you tomorrow if thats ok.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes... that will be fine!


----------

